# SS 05.08.2017 - Chausson "Symphony In B-flat"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Ernest Chausson (1855 - 1899)*

Symphony in B-flat major, Op. 20 

1. Lent-Allegro vivo
2. Très Lent
3. Animé

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Basel Symphony Orchestra, Jordan, Erato, for me. From my CD collection. I remember not being impressed with this symphony when I last played it.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us  I hope everyone is in the mood for a little french music because up this week is Chausson's Symphony in B-flat. It's been a while since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to hearing it again. I've got recordings from Munch, Ansermet and Monteux. I think I'll start with Munch and I might listen to the other two as well this weekend.








Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray
I'll go with Paul Paray.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray
> I'll go with Paul Paray.


Oh, forgot I have that Paray recording as well! Thanks Pugg, might give that one a listen too


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This symphony has never made much of an impression on me but it may be the recording I have. So I'll try Janowski this weekend instead.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go with this compelling yet penetrating account here.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A fine set I picked up a few years back.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll go with Ansermet and the Suisse Romande Orchestra on Decca lp.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Something new again this week and I shall try this version


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> This symphony has never made much of an impression on me but it may be the recording I have. So I'll try Janowski this weekend instead.


Will listen this one via Deezer


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

Marek Janowski with the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chausson "Symphony In B-flat"
Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Eduardo Mata conductor

For those who don't have it.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Me too! So many of Paray's Mercury recordings were great.



Pugg said:


> Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray
> I'll go with Paul Paray.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Some more catching-up today. Thank you for the thread!


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

I agree about the Paray recording of the Chausson symphony. It is a highly passionate and powerful recording with that great Mercury sound.


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

A lovely work. As an admirer of Magnard's symphonies, I can't imagine my collection of great French symphonies to be complete without Tortelier's traversal of Chausson's B-flat Symphony. It's a Chandos recording and I got it through MHS a couple of years before they closed shop. A great disc all around in that it contains shorter orchestral works of equal quality.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I have never figured out why American orchestras in the past 50 years or so don't play the French symphonies so much anymore. The Chausson is a beauty. The Franck used to be quite popular, but rarely is taken off the shelf. The Saint-Saens 3rd is pretty common, but none of the others. The Bizet symphony shows up now and then, but the Gounod symphonies never. Don't even think of hearing a symphony by Tournemire, Poot, and their colleagues.


----------



## SONDEK (Sep 29, 2017)

Rather sheepishly, I have to confess that before today I had never heard of ERNEST CHAUSSON, nor his wonderful first and only symphony.

Well, I've remedied this and... I am utterly impressed.

(That's what I LOVE about TALK CLASSICAL...)

I'm currently working my way through this symphony's very accessible reading by YAN PASCAL TORTELIER and the BBC PHILHARMONIC - on CHANDOS.

This is a thoroughly persuasive account. So much so that I believe this work may well work its way into my top 2 or 3 FIRST SYMPHONIES.
(PROKOFIEV / MAHLER / BRAHMS - the competition - are very good too...)

Best of all, the CHANDOS sound is sumptuous and organic - and every bit as good as the music-making.

Here's a snapshot of the beautiful album art - fully reflective of the gorgeous music contained within.

Thanks again to you all for this great recommendation.

:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SONDEK said:


> Rather sheepishly, I have to confess that before today I had never heard of ERNEST CHAUSSON, nor his wonderful first and only symphony.
> 
> Well, I've remedied this and... I am utterly impressed.
> 
> ...


Watch this space, it's new symphony one every week thanks to realdealblues.
.


----------

